# How to throw a wing chun round kick?



## Towel Snapper (Sep 15, 2014)

Not sure if they do it any different to karate?


----------



## KPM (Sep 16, 2014)

Some Wing Chun includes a round kick as a modern addition...more or less.  But most "classical" Wing Chun had no round kick, just as they had no wide looping or hooking punches.  From a Wing Chun perspective, the closest distance to a target is a straight line and we are taught to attack into the opponent's center.   A round kick does neither one very well.  Those that have started using a round kick typically throw it no higher than about thigh level, throw directly from the ground without "cocking" it, and kick through so that it is as much a leg sweep as it is a kick and then step in immediately after rather than resetting to the start position.  At least that's what I've seen, and how I use it...when I use it, which isn't often.


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 16, 2014)

KPM said:


> Some Wing Chun includes a round kick as a modern addition...more or less.  But most "classical" Wing Chun had no round kick, just as they had no wide looping or hooking punches.  From a Wing Chun perspective, the closest distance to a target is a straight line and we are taught to attack into the opponent's center.   A round kick does neither one very well.  Those that have started using a round kick typically throw it no higher than about thigh level, throw directly from the ground without "cocking" it, and kick through so that it is as much a leg sweep as it is a kick and then step in immediately after rather than resetting to the start position.  At least that's what I've seen, and how I use it...when I use it, which isn't often.




I only just got your answer wasnt showing up for some reason thankyou! 

Yes thats what I meant how do you do the wing chun economical in motion round kick or sweep as you call it? The straight lined as possible "round" kick if you like? Hows it done?

How do the other guys in wing chun throw a round kick if they decide to add it?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=v8wL3AA4BP0#t=97


I believe thats the kick? Above? He leans into it.


----------



## Vajramusti (Sep 16, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> Not sure if they do it any different to karate?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ip man until he retired had superb kicks and he could use them during chi sao. A problem is that
there is great diversity among his students because not all spent lengthy quality time with him.
Ho Kam Ming is one of the few who did. Ho Kam Ming began to close the distance in hand skills but Ip Man's
leg skills were a different matter,

Given good wing chun coordinated body usage besides the standard front kick one can do round house kick with the 
top of the instep- the heel bone is behind it and adds structural stability. The round house and the reverse roundhouse can be practiced on the dummy.
Actually there is a dummy kicking drill.

The round house is not really round -it goes fairy straight to the target- the sides of the knee at close quarters, for instance.
It is not the karate round house- the knee usage is more than the hip. It is most efficient when you are touching or holding someone
at close quarters, That way you get your ducks lined up.


----------



## KPM (Sep 16, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=v8wL3AA4BP0#t=97
> 
> 
> I believe thats the kick? Above? He leans into it.



No.   More like this:


----------



## Vajramusti (Sep 16, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ip man until he retired had superb kicks and he could use them during chi sao. A problem is that
> there is great diversity among his students because not all spent lengthy quality time with him.
> ...


------------------------------

PS sometimes this instep kick is called "tiu gurk" in Cantonese.


----------



## geezer (Sep 16, 2014)

My lineage of WC does not use the round kick. However, at times I do use a version of round kick that I picked up from a guy who was affiliated with the same lineage as Joy. We also use it in Escrima. It's way more economical than a karate roundhouse, and very useful for attacking an opponent's knees and stance. I call it a "gaun gurk" since it snaps out low a lot like a leg version of the way gaun sau works with your hands. And unlike a karate roundkick, your center remains protected.


----------



## Argus (Sep 16, 2014)

KPM said:


> No.   More like this:



Those round kicks seem to have little value to me. Just seems like a good opportunity for your opponent to take your balance when you're that close...

It's nice to see people mixing up their training, though. Many WC practitioners -- myself among them, aren't very used to kicks in chisau.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 16, 2014)

In my linage there is a round house 'appearing' kick. However the kick goes from the point of origin directly to the target and is much more a straight kick than a round house.


----------



## Vajramusti (Sep 16, 2014)

Anote to "Geezer".  I use the term gaun gerk for cuttig kicks using the heel-achilles tendon area and the bone behind it


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 16, 2014)

We use it , we call it a Hook kick.
When we use it we are already in punching range , so it is used as a "Finisher".
Typically in use , it would be a few punches followed by the Hook Kick.

Technically it is the same mechanics as the Bong Gerk , but instead of using the heel as the impact weapon you are using the shin , couple of rules that govern it's use in our lineage though . Do not pivot more than 45 degrees , over pivoting would lead to the kick being very committed and open to exploitation.

Do not use it to bridge the gap , it is too easily countered , use one of your straight kicks first followed by the Hook Kick or as I said before use it to finish after a series of punches.

It works best at punching range , where you can make proper contact with your shin , that is where it will generate the most power.
Another thing is to time it so that you pivot your support foot just as your shin is about to hit the target.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 17, 2014)

Argus said:


> Those round kicks seem to have little value to me. Just seems like a good opportunity for your opponent to take your balance when you're that close...
> 
> It's nice to see people mixing up their training, though. Many WC practitioners -- myself among them, aren't very used to kicks in chisau.



Actually Argus , the thing is they are great for taking someone elses balance.
Done correctly and at the proper range , they are immensely powerful kicks.

We are not talking about big swinging wide kicks , we are talking about something very compact , that just happens to use your normal Wing Chun pivoting to generate the force.
Added to that , you can latch the opponent into these kicks if you have arm contact which greatly effects their balance and posture , as well as increasing the power of the kick.

If you really want to destabilise somebodies balance , try this one on for size.
Hook Kick the inside thigh of the opponents lead leg with your shin , then immediately convert your Hook Kick to a Side Stamping kick and take out the knee joint on his other leg.

Make sure you dont straighten your leg out when you do the Hook Kick , keep the same angle in your leg from your stance to the target , main reason for this is so you dont have to rechamber your leg to go from hook kick to stamping kick.

In this video he uses a Double Garn Sau to deflect the round house kick and immediately follows with a Hook Kick to the opponents support leg.
I just think you are doing yourself a very big disservice Argus If you dont include this kick in your training , because it is just so damn useful and versatile.

[video=youtube_share;QlffkKTtbkQ]http://youtu.be/QlffkKTtbkQ[/video]


----------



## Danny T (Sep 17, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> Actually Argus , the thing is they are great for taking someone elses balance.
> Done correctly and at the proper range , they are immensely powerful kicks.
> 
> We are not talking about big swinging wide kicks , we are talking about something very compact , that just happens to use your normal Wing Chun pivoting to generate the force.
> ...



Yeap, ^^^ like this. 
Can be used as other attacks as well.


----------



## Eric_H (Sep 17, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> Not sure if they do it any different to karate?



We do it with a hip swing, more like a thai kick vs a knee snap like karate/tkd. It's not a kick that retreats either, it's a leg bridge that you keep.


----------

